# Toy train.



## Ben Hitchen (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi everyone.
I wanted to share a little project I just finished. I found out a few days in advance that my girlfriend and I were invited to a birthday party for a 1 year old, so I got busy in the shed and made a toy train out of some oak I had lying around. It was a really fun little project, hope you enjoy it.
Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2015)

That's very cool Ben! That will be one very happy kid, great job!! Tony


----------



## Tclem (Nov 1, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2015)

That's really cool. I'd play with that thing and I am about 56 years older than the birthday boy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 2, 2015)

hey Ben, not sure if i remembered to tell you or not, but you and your girlfriend are invited to my sons 6th birthday next weekend ;)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 2, 2015)

Thats damned good work especially for only a few days notice. Nicely done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 2, 2015)

I assure you, the grown ups will play with it more and hoard it away from the child, to reintroduce it in a few years, after PBS exposure (Thomas). Then just as it was created, it will be decommissioned in a few days time.

Lets hope not, great job. Look forward to seeing other builds. Looks like it could haul a decent amount of blue lighters...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2015)

[QUOTE="Mr. Peet, post: 303952, member: 3452"


Looks like it could haul a decent amount of blue lighters...[/QUOTE]

Now that's funny I don't care who you are!!!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 3, 2015)

Beauty of a gift. Made lots of trains, cars, trucks, fire trucks and baby doll beds for my kids, grandkids and still doing it for great grand kids. They are fun projects.


----------



## CWS (Nov 3, 2015)

Excellent Ben! I'm sure it last a long time for the little one. (And no batteries)
Curt


----------

